# Doorknob to the universe...



## mygrain

As if yer looking through the keyhole...






It's much more effective at night time...and with yer meds.


----------



## anua

i really like this one!


----------



## Niki

Great photo. 
But I can't help thinking it will fall on me.


----------



## Corry

Is it a water tower??  Neat perspective!


----------



## photomania

Niki said:
			
		

> Great photo.
> But I can't help thinking it will fall on me.



 yeh


----------



## mygrain

Yep it's a water tower. In my younger days(I say it as if I'm old) one night my cousin and I were asked by some older kids at the local hangout spot for the weird kids(we were of few in Mississippi then) if we had ever been to the "Doorknob to the Universe". of course we had no idea what the hell they were talking about and we were game just to be cool. They agreed to take us but on one condition- we had to be blind folded. We agreed easily. So they blindfolded us and then took us on a 20 minute ride( It seemed MUCH longer). We finally arrived and are helped from the car and positioned just so. They told us to look up and then they removed the blind folds.  :shock: Thus behold the photo you have before you. It was night and we were flooded with good joss- so it just completely blew us away. The great thing was that the tower was only about 2mins from where we originally started. I don't know how many folks we ended up doing this to after the fact- and each time we got the same reaction as we had. Ah the good ole days. 

BTW this is the same tower as well.


----------



## triggerhappy

Great title! .... and the photo isn't bad either


----------



## aggiezach

neat!


Zach


----------



## Karalee

thats too cool. now take me to your leader :twisted:


----------



## santino

yay great!


----------



## Jeff Canes

No, dude its one big mushroom. Dreamtime 
Nice shoot


----------



## mygrain

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> No, dude its one big mushroom. Dreamtime
> Nice shoot



Yeah, that crossed my mind too after i say the pic for the first time.


----------



## Trig

That's great! Perfectly blue sky as well.


----------



## Nytmair

that's pretty disorienting at first to me... but very cool concept


----------



## usayit

Nice... very neat!


----------



## GregF422

That's an awesome picture. at first glance i thought it was a big bowl-like depression with a narrowing semi-circular canal coming into it. LOL

Try looking at it like i did at first. If you can't see it try this, the narrowing canal is deeper at the top (where it's wider) and shallower where it meets the very bottom of the bowl.


----------

